# The Tusker - Schuh- und Wadenfreiheit?



## ]:-> (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Seit geraumer Zeit bin ich auf der Suche nach einem schlichten Fatbike mit bezahlbaren Verschleißteilen. Das Tusker gefällt mir außerordentlich und der Preis ist fair. Allerdings habe ich Sorgen mit der Schuh-und Wadenfreiheit da die heruntergezogenen sehr dicken Sitzstreben so aussehen als seien Sie im Weg. Bei einem Bike für Dreckwetter müssen bei mir auf jeden Fall auch Wanderschuhe und Überschuhe noch ausreichend Platz finden. Kann dazu jemand was sagen/hat es mal live probiert?

Besten Dank&Grüße


----------



## shibby68 (9. Januar 2015)

würde mich auch sehr interessieren das tusker und auch die fussfreiheit an der stelle.
Eventl. solltest du den Thread mal im Fatbike-Unterforum aufmachen. 
Da sind wahrscheinlich noch mehr Kenner unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## univega 9 (31. Januar 2015)

Bei meiner probefahrt ist mir in der Richtung nichts aufgefallen....
Mehr kann ich erst berichten wenn ich eine runde gedreht hab.....


----------



## DamianB (7. März 2016)

Also auch mit Wanderschuhen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Meine Waden schubbern manchmal ganz leicht an den Streben, hab deswegen (um den Lack zu schonen  ) schon dran gedacht Elefantenhaut drauf zu kleben (nicht auf die Waden  ).


----------



## NattyJan (14. April 2016)

DamianB schrieb:


> Also auch mit Wanderschuhen hatte ich noch keine Probleme. Meine Waden schubbern manchmal ganz leicht an den Streben, hab deswegen (um den Lack zu schonen  ) schon dran gedacht Elefantenhaut drauf zu kleben (nicht auf die Waden  ).



Ähnlich ist es bei mir auch, aber als Problem würde ich das nicht ansehen.


----------

